# T And T Speedway



## trendsandtrains (Mar 25, 2010)

Let Us Introduce Ourselves. We Are A Hobby Shop In Shreveport, Louisiana And We Have An Indoor Electric On-road And Oval Track. Electric Outlets In Pits, Track Cameras, Driver Stand, Bathroom Facilities, And Quality Track Surface. We Have Races On The 1st And 3rd Saturday Of Each Month. We Are Currently Working On A Point Series That Will Begin In June. Please Visit Our T And T Speedway Website @ Tandtspeedway.com For More Information And Updates. Thank You For Your Time And We Hope You Will Come And Visit Our Track And Hobby Shop.


----------

